# SCRC Lost Hills



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news? How is the Open going etc?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I was helping marshal at the Derby so I was only able to get away to watch a little of the Open in the afternoon. They had a triple with two retired. First bird down was across some technical water, a single gunner, very difficult to see in the afternoon with sun behind it, and tight behind the flyer station. Next down was a really short flyer right in front. Both those birds were thrown right to left. The go bird was thrown/shot by two gunners who immediately retired. It was thrown left to right and came very quickly after the flyer was shot. Sometimes the bird was in the air before you could hear the shot so some dogs had a hard time picking it out. There was also an honor. I saw maybe 10 or 12 dogs run and nearly half were pickups and most of the others had pretty good hunts on the long bird. I did see Casey run, Marie, and he got all three birds with a bit of a hunt on the last one. They did not finish the first series today so will resume in the morning.

Derby callbacks to the 4th tomorrow morning (20 dogs):

3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 28


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you Judy. Good luck to you.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Judy Good luck. Those of us that haven't retired should pay your broadband bill.


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Annette said:


> Any news? How is the Open going etc?


Thanks on the information on the Derby. Please let me know the results tomorrow.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Judy for the Derby callbacks. Will be watching for the results. Go Go Go Chief!

Arleen


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy to provide whatever info I can. If I hadn't been marshalling most of the day, I could have given more updates as the day progressed. I'm hoping today I can get back to the motorhome for lunch and let you know what's happening. I'll try to have the Derby results and Open callbacks. The Open got a late start yesterday due to some mechanical problems with the setup. The Am starts at 8:00 this morning and the Qual will start when the Derby is done.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Results:

1st - Cully - Powers
2nd - Kaylee - Harrigfield
3rd - Elle - Kiernan
4th - Ford - Madore
RJ - Anchor - Zellner
JAM's - 3, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 20, 21, 22, 23, 28


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to 2nd Series (54 dogs):

2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 15, 16, 18, 19, 21, 24, 25, 27, 29, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 48, 49, 50, 52, 55, 57, 59, 60, 62, 64, 67, 68, 69, 70, 73, 74, 75, 77,
79, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Judy. Do you happen to know how many they called back in the Open?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Gordon and Cully on the Derby win.
Congratulations to all the Derby placements and Jams


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks again Judy for postingDerby resulats and the Open callbacks.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good on that young at heart Gordy Powers and his youngster Cully!*


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Oops, was typing at the same time as Judy.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur first series was a triple with two retired. Long gun in the middle thrown right to left down first, flyer on the left thrown right to left was second, go bird on the right thrown angled sharply back left to right and into cover. A channel of water looped through the test so the dogs had to cross it after coming off the mound for all three birds. The flyer was shot across the channel such that the dogs could either cross the channel, run the right bank, and get back into the water to cross for the bird or swim down the channel to the bird. When going for the long mark, the dogs had to cross the channel again just before reaching the bird. Some dogs had problems with the flyer and hunted behind it. Others had problems with the long mark, heading out into no man's land between it and the flyer. Some had problems swinging off the flyer to see the go bird. The wind changed during the day and either helped or hurt the dogs.

Callbacks to the 2nd series (37 dogs):

2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 43, 45, 49, 51, 53, 54


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Judy,

Thank you so much for your wonderful coverage of the trial and descriptions of the set-ups. So glad to see Trek is one of the call backs after the grueling first series of the AM.....also happy to see that Casey made it to the 2nd series of the Open! Your coverage is excellent! Best of luck tomorrow!

Diane


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur land blind was tight behind the flyer boxes with three pieces of water to negotiate. Callbacks to the 3rd series tomorrow morning (20 dogs):

2, 6, 8, 9, 11, 13, 17, 23, 24, 25, 30, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 43, 45, 53

The Open finished it's double land blind and will start again in the morning, but no one at the Amateur had heard any callbacks. Sorry I don't have any information on the Qual other than I heard it was a triple with one retired and, as I drove by, it looked like there was a blind as well. Will try to get more information tomorrow if no one posts in the meantime.

P.S. Thanks for the good luck wishes.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Go Judy and Trek!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes! Go Judy and Trek. And thank you for all the great updates! Awesome!!!!


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like they are running an efficiant trial, judges are using their amaginations! Wish I could be there, Go Judy!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats to all, and especially to Gordy and Cully! WOW.​


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to the 3rd series water blind (31 dogs):

6, 7, 11, 15, 16, 19, 24, 27, 32, 35, 37, 38, 39, 42, 45, 48, 49, 50, 52, 55, 60, 64, 70, 73, 74, 75, 77, 79, 80, 82, 86

Qual Callbacks to the 4th series water triple with flyer on the left, up gun in the middle, and long retired on the right (14 dogs):

4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 21, 22, 24 

The Amateur water blind included a poison bird thrown toward the line to the blind with two points and three water entries enroute. Amateur Callbacks to the 4th series water triple which was still being setup when I left (11 dogs):

2, 6, 11, 17, 23, 24, 30, 34, 35, 43, 53


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Again, thank you, Judy! Your coverage is just excellent! Sorry that #9 was not in the callbacks to the water blind. Sounds very challenging. Nice to see Casey still in the running.
Diane


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Diane. Trek may have gone out on the water blind but I could not have been more thrilled with what he did - or maybe I should say didn't do. We have been working on poison birds which are hard for him. He wants that bird in the hand, not the one in the bush. And, although he took a good initial line, after a couple of casts, he was headed on a beeline for the poison bird. I figured it was all over but decided to give one last whistle and he stopped on a dime a few feet from the poison bird. I gave him a big back cast and ... he took it! The rest of the blind missed a couple of key elements, but he got the bird in the bush in lieu of the one in the hand so I was really pleased with him and that's what counts.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual Results:

1st - Bobby - Ahlgren
2nd -Cappy - Zellner
3rd - Deuce - Herrigfeld
4th - Nic - Smith/Kiernan
RJ - Zelda - Kiernan
JAM's:
Ricky - Sisco
Turbo - Henninger


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - Kimber - Zellner
2nd - Reagan - Moore
3rd - Missy - Erwin
4th - Gypsy - Bell
RJ - Magic - Kolstad
JAM's: 2, 24, 30, 35, 43, 53


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The 4th series of the Open was in progress when I left but now there is a thunderstorm overhead - thunder, lightning, and heavy rain at times. I hope they have called a storm delay. It's a water quad with two retired and a third semi-retired, all three across the water. The flyer is on the left and the go bird, the route to which is on land, on the right. The two guns in the middle are a flower pot with the gunners standing on opposite sides of two small trees adjacent to each other. I believe they retire to a single holding blind. When the flyer gunners sit down, they are semi-retired. The order is left middle first, flyer converging toward the left middle second, right middle third, and righthand go bird 4th. There have been a number of handles so far. The callbacks to the 4th series (17 dogs) are:

6, 11, 15, 24, 27, 32, 38, 42, 45, 48, 49, 52, 64, 73, 74, 77, 82


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Thanks, Diane. Trek may have gone out on the water blind but I could not have been more thrilled with what he did - or maybe I should say didn't do. We have been working on poison birds which are hard for him. He wants that bird in the hand, not the one in the bush. And, although he took a good initial line, after a couple of casts, he was headed on a beeline for the poison bird. I figured it was all over but decided to give one last whistle and he stopped on a dime a few feet from the poison bird. I gave him a big back cast and ... he took it! The rest of the blind missed a couple of key elements, but he got the bird in the bush in lieu of the one in the hand so I was really pleased with him and that's what counts.


I am so right there with you....it's just a matter of time until we get these kids in line for the colors. I can so appeciate how happy you are with Trek's performance...what a good dog !
Diane


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Good job, Judy! Those poison birds on blinds with goldens....glad you made it through though sorry you did not carry. But what a wonderful training sequence!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Judy thanks for all the reports. Sure sounds like Trek is making good progress.

thanks for the open call backs. At least now I know that Casey didn't get to the last series. Sounds like it is a douzy!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

jgrammer said:


> Good job, Judy! Those poison birds on blinds with goldens....glad you made it through though sorry you did not carry. But what a wonderful training sequence!


That's exactly why Rebel is sitting on the bench for the rest of the season. He thinks he knows better than his handler which bird to get. Is it really a golden thing? I was just thinking it was Rebel's Aries hardheadedness. LOL.

Arleen


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Annette said:


> Judy thanks for all the reports. Sure sounds like Trek is making good progress.
> 
> thanks for the open call backs. At least now I know that Casey didn't get to the last series. Sounds like it is a douzy!


Bummer......Big time!

Diane


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Arleen it is not just a Golden thing(Poison birds) I have had labs with the same problem.It is all part of the learning process.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Judy Myers said:


> Amateur Results:
> 
> 1st - Kimber - Zellner
> *2nd - Reagan - Moore
> ...



I like that a lot...Congrats to Lynn/Micheal, Linda/Arnie, and Missy/Steve,Lorna/ Bill.....Congrats to Gary Zellner on the win (dont know who his significant other is)...It could be the Patopeas


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm afraid I didn't stay around in the thunder and lightning to see the end of the Open and get the results. But I do know that Lorna Kolstad and Magic won. I saw a handful of dogs run when I was there. Only one did a clean job and that was Magic. And it wasn't just clean, it was commendable. So congratulations to Lorna and Magic on the Open win.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Way to go Lorna!!!!!!! Big congratulations!


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Way to go Kimber and Gary Z, and to the Moore's with Reagan.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Hugh Congratulations Lorna ans Magic.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Qual Results:
> 
> 1st - Bobby - Ahlgren
> 
> ...


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the Open placements and finishers. Results are now on EE.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats to Bob and Jeannette with Nic's 4th in the Qual! Nice to see NV dogs do well; especially, training pards.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Bob , Jeasnette and Patti on Nic's 4th place in the Q.


----------

